

Attacking Audio reCaptcha using Google's Web Speech API - morphics
http://www.debasish.in/2014/04/attacking-audio-recaptcha-using-googles.html

======
vowelless
This is a relevant and very entertaining talk:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfgGNsPPAfU&feature=player_em...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfgGNsPPAfU&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
nacs
The "new" version of the audio Captcha mentioned in that video is truly
unbelievable. For those that haven't heard it, give it a go here:

[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/learnmore](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/learnmore)
(click the small audio icon to the right of the input box)

I turned my volume up pretty high and couldn't understand a single word over
all the static in the background and over-distorted foreground audio is
unintelligble. Can people actually get that audio captcha right or is that
Google trolling people?

------
userbinator
Using Google's services on themselves? This is awesome and reminds me of the
article a short while ago about Google's own OCR beating its (visual) CAPTCHA.

------
joshfraser
This feels like a good time to repost my article on why you should never use a
CAPTCHA:

[http://www.onlineaspect.com/2010/07/02/why-you-should-
never-...](http://www.onlineaspect.com/2010/07/02/why-you-should-never-use-a-
captcha/)

